# 1979 Redline MXII



## macr0w (Mar 14, 2012)

This will always be one of my favorite bikes.

From this:





To this:




It rides like a dream.

It has all the goodies.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 14, 2012)

macr0w said:


> This will always be one of my favorite bikes.
> 
> From this:
> 
> ...




not bad


----------

